# Victoria´s secret Models - Backstage (46 HQ-pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (17 Nov. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Alessandra Ambrosio*



 

 

 

 



 

 

 


*Gisele Bündchen*



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 


*Karolina Kurkova*



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 


*Adriana Lima*



 

 

 





 

 

 

 



 

 

​


----------



## spoiler (18 Nov. 2006)

Ja ja der Borsti  der haut hier immer einen raus  und wiedereinmal Lob von mir an dich!
:thx:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (18 Nov. 2006)

spoiler schrieb:


> Ja ja der Borsti  der haut hier immer einen raus  und wiedereinmal Lob von mir an dich!
> :thx:



Na klar, wenn bis Montag keiner die Bilder der Show (hat ja gestern stattgefunden) postet werde ich das machen!  

Nur so nebenbei: habe am Abend und am Wochenende nur einen mobilen Internetanschluß! Nachdem dieser teuer und langsam ist, weiters das Downloadvolumen sehr beschränkt ist, mache ich das unter der Woche wenn ich Zugang zum schnellen Anschluß habe!!!

PS: die ersten Bilder der Show habe ich schon gesehen - da könnt ihr euch freuen!! :drip: 

Liebe Grüße
Tobi


----------



## spoiler (18 Nov. 2006)

Klasse! Man darf also gespannt sein


----------

